# Ufc & Pride Executives Clash On Sirius Radio



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

Pride USA producer Jerry Millen was recently a guest on Scott Ferrall's radio show on Sirius Satellite Radio, and an explosive verbal confrontation ensued when UFC president Dana White called into the show during Millen's interview.

The vast majority of the disagreements between White and Millen were focused on the now-cancelled fight between the UFC's Chuck Liddell and Pride's Wanderlei Silva. 

For readers who are unfamiliar with the situation, the Liddell-Silva fight was announced by White during the UFC 61 event on July 8th, but no actual contracts were signed at the time. Negotiations between the UFC and Pride broke down shortly thereafter, despite the fact that by all accounts both Liddell and Silva want the fight to happen. 

Also, while the UFC and Pride have both subsequently made conflicting statements on the matter, MMAWeekly was told by sources in mid-August (and reported in the Rumors section) that the Liddell-Silva fight was already off at that time. This was not only before Silva fought Mirko Cro Cop, but it was also before Liddell fought Renato "Babalu" Sobral.

Nevertheless, both sides stuck to their guns during the interview, and the result was a lot of contentious back-and-forth exchanges. 

There has been some misinformation about what was and wasn't said during the interview, so we hope to clear up any misconceptions by using actual quotes based on the actual audio.

During the interview, White said, "I've been trying to do Wanderlei [Silva] vs. Chuck [Liddell] for five years... not to mention the fact, didn't Wanderlei just get executed? ... Nobody buys their [Pride] pay-per-views in the United States, so I'll let everyone know what happened. Wanderlei Silva got beat to death for the first two rounds, then got his head kicked to another planet."

Millen responded by saying, "First two rounds? Dana, did you watch the fight? The fight didn’t go past the first round. Did one of your assistants type up a memo for you?"

White responded by saying, "I was the one guy that watched it on the Internet over here in the United States."

Millen later said, "Put your guys up. If you have such a great stable, put them up... make it [Liddell vs. Silva] happen. What's the hold up?" White responded to Millen's question by saying, "Silva just got knocked dead in the first round."

On the same subject, White later said, "I’ve been willing to do it for the last five years, they haven’t been. Now Wanderlei gets executed almost into a coma, and now they want to make the fight."

Millen said later in the interview, "Let me ask you this. You announced on your pay-per-view that if Chuck beats Babalu and Wanderlei is able to fight, the fight’s going to happen. What happened between the time you made the announcement on the pay-per-view till now? Besides going, 'Oh, he got executed,' what in the negotiations process broke down to make this fight not happen?"

In response to Millen's question, White posed a question of his own, asking if Millen is aware of the problems that Pride is having in Japan (losing the Fuji TV deal, etc). Millen replied, "I'm just asking you why this fight is not happening," at which point White said, "This is exactly why it's not happening, because you [Pride] are having a lot of problems."

At that point, Millen said, "You’re saying it’s not going to happen because you don’t want it to happen, correct?" Both sides were very agitated, and White's response was, "You guys say you’re going to do something and you never f---ing do it."

When the host of the show later asked if White was ready to restart negotiations with Pride, White said, "I’m sick of them, but if they want to give us Wanderlei Silva to fight in the UFC, I’m in."

At one point in the interview, White questioned how much the Pride USA producer knew about the negotiations and said to Millen, "You don't know s---" at which point Millen shot the same inflammatory statement back at White.

When Millen asked White, "Why wouldn’t you give us Tim Sylvia?" White responded by saying "because he [Sylvia] is fighting on November 18th." Millen then asked, "Why won't you throw him in a Pride fight?" to which White responded, "Why the f--- would I throw him in a Pride fight, you retard, when he's going to fight in my fight?"

White later said, "You guys don’t do any pay-per-view buys here in America and you got kicked off television in Japan. Of course you’re going to come over here and want my fighters in your show. You guys suck, so of course you need them."

Later in the interview, Millen invited White to attend Pride's debut show in the United States, and White accepted the invitation.

Millen said, "Dana, listen. October 21st, I have a pair of ringside Pride tickets for you so that you can see what a real MMA event is like." White's response: "I'll be there."


MMA WEEKLY


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought Jerry Millen used to be a UFC judge if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*i wanna fight dana*

in the octagon...no one watchs Prode hahahahha yea right...hes so scared Pride is gonna take over


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*ohh yea*

thnx for tha article im glad to hear something about this subject..u get rep for that


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, dana's a real class act... sure showed everyone what american buisness men are made of... ****ing jerk! he's a goddamn azzhole!!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Nice find. :thumbsup: White is such an idiot, "Silva got executed" well duh, he was out of his weight division and out classed. The doctors could clear him medically, and he would be able to fight but Dana is scared of what Pride "can do". They have a lot of potential and can do big things in the US. I hope White does show up to the show but I doubt he will. IMO, I think the only reason Pride wants UFC fighters on their cards, is so they can prove to the US audience that Pride has better fighters. :dunno: *


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Market Share!!*

Dana White is doing the right thing. UFC owns almost 100% of the market share on MMA in the US and Canada. If he was to allow a UFC champion, Tim Sylvia, to fight in a Pride show, it only moves UFC fans to Pride. It would not bring Pride fans to UFC. The Silva argument has been settled due to the fact that the US will not allow a fighter who has been KO'd to fight for 90 days. All of us fight fans can whine and cry about not getting to see the match ups that we want but we keep buying the PPV's with the crappy match ups so why would they change? The cage is still way better than the ring.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I hate the cage. Crappy fighter's get cheap wins when they pin a guy on the cage. I like the restart in the middle of a ring. I also disagree that ufc fans will go to pride and vis versa if silvia was to fight in pride. They just want to see a good fight. Same with wand and chuck. Everyone knows dana likes to protect his golden boys. He is cheap and that's why his talent pool is drying up. Why didn't he sign heath herring, or rampage. He could be so good for the sport but isn't. He doesn't want these fight's to happen cause pride will get the revenue generated by people who really want to see these fight's. It's all about money.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This interview made Dana look really bad. I think Millen won this arguement in every aspect.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I have a lot of respect of Dana White and what he has done for MMA in America, but he is really losing my respect with his displays of knowledge on MMA.

He should throw together this card with PRIDE, I'm sure they could split the profits on this and eat well:

Fedor v Sylvia
Crocop v Arlovski
Wandy v Liddell
Henderson v Franklin
Gomi v Sherk
Aurelio v KenFlo

maybe throw on Barnett v Monson, Belfort v Shamrock and Shogun v Ortiz and I'd be happy.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

1st how do you think dana lost the argument? lol He totally exposed PRIDE's Problems in not haven PPV spots in America and showing how they DID get kicked off Japanesse TV (which is true). He also had a resonable excuse for every statement that Miller had against him, Dana right now has a gem, why would you take a gem and cover it in mud? 

His money growth is expanding over boxing and PRIDE right now has no air time. 

Hardcore MMA fans may know pride but home watchers who just like to watch the shows on TV and watch TUF don't have any clue at PRIDE other then what they've heard from friends probably.

2nd Why would you say cages are pathedic? because the fighter has to learn some sort of ground game and can't back under a rope and get a reset. Any fighter knows the obvious advantages from Ring vs Cage, the only people who don't like cages are strikers, because they have to learn alot more takedown defence and have a much better ground game. 
I've been fighting for the last 2 years of my life and training for about the last 6 or 7 roughly. I'd love to fight anyone who thinks the cage is just for sissys and its just for lay and pray people.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> 1st how do you think dana lost the argument? lol He totally exposed PRIDE's Problems in not haven PPV spots in America and showing how they DID get kicked off Japanesse TV (which is true). He also had a resonable excuse for every statement that Miller had against him, Dana right now has a gem, why would you take a gem and cover it in mud?
> 
> His money growth is expanding over boxing and PRIDE right now has no air time.
> 
> ...



I back this man up. Great post brother.

Dana White is the winner of this arguement.

All Pride does is complain. Sure, they pay fighters better, but if they really wanted to have the fight they would send over Wand by now.

Dana did his share. He sent over Chuck. Its Japan's turn, and yet the stagger.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*he should*

Take inconsideration what the fans want to see i mean we pay his bills


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Marcus Aurelio .vs. Kenny Florian? That is completely lopsided, Marcus Aurelio would destroy Kenny.


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

there was a copy of this floating around some where,it was rather interesting. i will see if i still have it when i get home from work and post it.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Marcus Aurelio .vs. Kenny Florian? That is completely lopsided, Marcus Aurelio would destroy Kenny.


I know, but he's sort of in the same position as KenFlo. They both have a shot at being lightweight champion (well, Aurelio doesn't anymore, after his loss) and they both have almost no shot at winning.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> 1st how do you think dana lost the argument? lol He totally exposed PRIDE's Problems in not haven PPV spots in America and showing how they DID get kicked off Japanesse TV (which is true). He also had a resonable excuse for every statement that Miller had against him, Dana right now has a gem, why would you take a gem and cover it in mud?
> 
> His money growth is expanding over boxing and PRIDE right now has no air time.
> 
> ...


wait wait wait... you're saying that in the UFC, there's more of a ground game than in PRIDE because of the cage? are you serious? all the cage does is provide a wall for people like hughes to push people up against and rain elbows down on... are you really saying that the UFC has a more in depth ground game than PRIDE??? wow... you've obviously never seen PRIDE cause nobody just goes out the ropes in PRIDE to escape, since if that happens, they're restarted in the same position in the middle of the ring. you can't escape a position in PRIDE by doing that. you have obviously never seen a single PRIDE fight!!!


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

always hated dana


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Both Sides Need To Either Put Up Or Shutup!!!!!! End Of Story!!!!! Im Sick And Tired Of All This He/said She/said B.s. If They Need To Have A Formal Sit Down Then By All Means Do It!!!! But Give Me What I And The Rest Of You Want To See!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As It Stands Right Now Both Sides Are Acting Like A Bunch Of 
Beeoches!!!!!!!!! And For The Main Event Dana White Vs. Nobuyuki Sakakibara!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree they both need to put up or shut up. What I thought made Dana look so bad is when Millen asked what happened between now and UFC 61 to make Wand/Chuck not happen other than Silva got executed, Dana completly changed the subject. We all know there is no shame in getting beat by Cro Cop. Well most of us anyway, and that its no excuse to cancel the fight. Dont get me wrong Ive always liked Dana but I dont like him in this interview at all.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I agree they both need to put up or shut up. What I thought made Dana look so bad is when Millen asked what happened between now and UFC 61 to make Wand/Chuck not happen other than Silva got executed, Dana completly changed the subject. We all know there is no shame in getting beat by Cro Cop. Well most of us anyway, and that its no excuse to cancel the fight. Dont get me wrong Ive always liked Dana but I dont like him in this interview at all.


yeah... dana's excuse was that silva got executed.... "by the number 2 fighter in the world" he happened to leave out... "who also happens to be in PRIDE"... jerk... lol

dana=:cheeky4:


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

pt447 said:


> wait wait wait... you're saying that in the UFC, there's more of a ground game than in PRIDE because of the cage? are you serious? all the cage does is provide a wall for people like hughes to push people up against and rain elbows down on... are you really saying that the UFC has a more in depth ground game than PRIDE??? wow... you've obviously never seen PRIDE cause nobody just goes out the ropes in PRIDE to escape, since if that happens, they're restarted in the same position in the middle of the ring. you can't escape a position in PRIDE by doing that. you have obviously never seen a single PRIDE fight!!!



Im not saying PRIDE doesn't have a ground game, im just saying in pride you can hide under ropes to get resets, for you NON MMA nubs that watch tv so they think they know everything, when you get a reset it takes away alot of the attackers momentum and also resets can allow you to get your air real quick.

Act like you know more then me, because its really showing.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Im not saying PRIDE doesn't have a ground game, im just saying in pride you can hide under ropes to get resets, for you NON MMA nubs that watch tv so they think they know everything, when you get a reset it takes away alot of the attackers momentum and also resets can allow you to get your air real quick.
> 
> Act like you know more then me, because its really showing.


wow... arrogant much???

i know it halts the momentum of the fights, i'm not a freaking ignoramous. my god. the thing is... if i was to pick a more fare setup, it'd be the ring... since you can't just hold your opponent down with a knee and elbow the guy till you cut him. and your momentum argument isn't too hefty, since it hasn't seemed to have hurt the excitement or the pace, or the action of the fights in PRIDE. personally, they're more exciting cause you know that nobody's gunna get scrunched up and held. 

in the UFC, "you can't hold or use the cage", yet that's exactley how Hughes holds his title, by pushing guys up against it and actually "using" it to hold them into place.


----------



## ring of honor 88 (Jun 25, 2006)

thats so cool I hope Dana White shows up to the pride show


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

pt447 said:


> wow... arrogant much???
> 
> i know it halts the momentum of the fights, i'm not a freaking ignoramous. my god. the thing is... if i was to pick a more fare setup, it'd be the ring... since you can't just hold your opponent down with a knee and elbow the guy till you cut him. and your momentum argument isn't too hefty, since it hasn't seemed to have hurt the excitement or the pace, or the action of the fights in PRIDE. personally, they're more exciting cause you know that nobody's gunna get scrunched up and held.
> 
> in the UFC, "you can't hold or use the cage", yet that's exactley how Hughes holds his title, by pushing guys up against it and actually "using" it to hold them into place.



Its part of the cage they fight in. It doesnt stop momentum in the fight. Its skill to manuever the octagon. There is no skill in a reset. For someone like Ortiz, as soon as he is raining elbows, someone could pull the rope, and Ortiz looses his probably TKO, and gets centered. Thats just an example, Ortiz wont fight in Pride as he has mentioned before.

Pride's ground game is DIFFERENT than the UFC. Whats better is really a matter of opinion.


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

found it


MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting

go to about 45 minutes and listen there


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Pride's ground game is DIFFERENT than the UFC. Whats better is really a matter of opinion.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Its part of the cage they fight in. It doesnt stop momentum in the fight. Its skill to manuever the octagon. There is no skill in a reset. For someone like Ortiz, as soon as he is raining elbows, someone could pull the rope, and Ortiz looses his probably TKO, and gets centered. Thats just an example, Ortiz wont fight in Pride as he has mentioned before.
> 
> Pride's ground game is DIFFERENT than the UFC. Whats better is really a matter of opinion.


i still consider it "using the cage" which is expressley forbidden in the rules... not like its possible to enforce any of the UFC's rules anyway... but still...


----------



## slamjam (Sep 24, 2006)

dana won the arguement and pride is just loosing. they are just trying to use UFC Fighters for their own publicity. If liddell and wandy fight Liddell Ko's Wandy.:laugh:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont know I think Dana might be scarred because he has more to lose than Pride with this fight. As for the cage being a disadvantage. Both fighters can use it theres the same advantages and disadvantages for everyone in a fight. So it really doesnt matter.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i like how people are saying that dana was right, blah blah blah... but the fact is, that PRIDE is recognized around the entire world as the premier MMA org... despite is TV problems and small US sales... only Dana and UFC nuthuggers think that PRIDE has anything to fear or whatever... its actually funny!


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Jerry Millen is just like any PRIDE FC fan on this forum, "go see PRIDE FC, you will enjoy it, it has the best talent bar none".

The Dana White is expressing the point of view of a UFC fan "blah blah PRIDE FC sucks, its bankrupt, no talent, Chuck Liddell would own all of them".

But I think Dana White owned him in that argument.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What an interview. Hilarious. It will be interesting to see what happens from here. I really think they should work together. Think what it would do for the sport. I think Dana cares more about money than the sport though after reading this.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Jerry Millen is just like any PRIDE FC fan on this forum, "go see PRIDE FC, you will enjoy it, it has the best talent bar none".
> 
> The Dana White is expressing the point of view of a UFC fan "blah blah PRIDE FC sucks, its bankrupt, no talent, Chuck Liddell would own all of them".
> 
> But I think Dana White owned him in that argument.


so, one slings bullshit... so does the other, and you just pick the UFC's poop... why? if anything, Dana came off as infintile and petty... no way to ignore that:thumbsdown:


----------



## Leaves (Sep 21, 2006)

*Chuck Riddell sucks.*

Dana sent Chuck to Pride and watched his boy get pounded by Rampage...long time ago but still...OWNED.

That's all I'm going to say.I hate Dana White.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

it's funny, there's people saying that since Dana sent his fighter over, PRIDE should do the same... but why? Chuck got whooped in PRIDE, PRIDE has nothing to prove!


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Chuck won a couple before his loss, didn't he? Also the argument that they use the cage can be sd of the ropes in pride. Pt is a pride guy so he sys pride is better and the ring is better and chuck would get owned by silva. Ufc guys will say the cage is better(cause it is ) and Silva already was owned in the ufc. I prefer ufc but respect pride and all I want is to see them all fight each other. And to say that matt hughes uses the cage to win all his fights shows how little some people actually watch.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hawkdomination said:


> Chuck won a couple before his loss, didn't he? Also the argument that they use the cage can be sd of the ropes in pride. Pt is a pride guy so he sys pride is better and the ring is better and chuck would get owned by silva. Ufc guys will say the cage is better(cause it is ) and Silva already was owned in the ufc. I prefer ufc but respect pride and all I want is to see them all fight each other. And to say that matt hughes uses the cage to win all his fights shows how little some people actually watch.


what's this PRIDE guy/UFC guy buisness? i prefer PRIDE so i get a label? why do people think that the ropes in PRIDE provide escapes? they don't! the fight gets restarted in the middle of the ring, in the same position. the cage literally provides a barrier that one fighter can use to hold another in place... it is a non-fighter weapon that they can use during the fight. how is this so difficult to see?


besides, when did i say anything about chuck and silva? don't mix several arguments and posts i didn't make in attempt to prove me wrong or something. the fact is, the cage is used as a weapon, which is supposed to be forbidden by the rules. PRIDE ring ropes do not provide an escape... only forces a restart in the same position...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Hawkdomination said:


> Chuck won a couple before his loss, didn't he? Also the argument that they use the cage can be sd of the ropes in pride. Pt is a pride guy so he sys pride is better and the ring is better and chuck would get owned by silva. Ufc guys will say the cage is better(cause it is ) and Silva already was owned in the ufc. I prefer ufc but respect pride and all I want is to see them all fight each other. And to say that matt hughes uses the cage to win all his fights shows how little some people actually watch.


I totally agree. Pride does to still have something to prove. They proved the UFC star couldnt come into their house and win. They havnt proved they can go into the UFCs house and win. Whose to say Chuck wouldnt win when hes at home? And Matt Hughes does not use the cage in all his fights.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I totally agree. Pride does to still have something to prove. They proved the UFC star couldnt come into their house and win. They havnt proved they can go into the UFCs house and win. Whose to say Chuck wouldnt win when hes at home? And Matt Hughes does not use the cage in all his fights.


*That's the point! Dana won't allow Pride to send over just any fighter. If that was the case, Pride would send over Fedor which would shut up the UFC and Dana White. Dana wants Silva because he use to fight in the UFC and was beat badly before he left to Pride, Dana thinks the same will happen. Liddell is Dana's *****/poster boy, who also happens to be in the same weight class as Silva, so Silva is the ideal fighter from Pride to fight in the UFC against Liddell. 

Imagine if Rampage were still in Pride, Dana wouldn't want him in the UFC because he owned Liddell. Chuck did win in Pride before losing to Rampage, so you gotta give up to Chuck, he is good and that's why he is champion.

Everybody should watch UFC 1, they explain the purpose of the cage/octagon. In 1993, SEG wanted to bring in different fighters with different styles to fight under the same rules and crown one winner. The octagon was made because at that time, it didn't give any style of fighting or any fighter an advantage. The octagon was neutral ground. Fast forward to 2006, same scenario, fighters fight in the octagon but the difference is the octagon is not neutral anymore. Some fighters can take advantage of it now, some fighters have octagons in their gyms. I've seen fighters grab the cage with their hand or feet to give them a better position, that is an advantage. Just get rid of the octagon already, it's not cool anymore.*


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

pt447 said:


> what's this PRIDE guy/UFC guy buisness? i prefer PRIDE so i get a label?


Yea, from the guy who just called UFC fans, UFC nuthuggers. Nice one, you came across as a real star here.

First of all, Fedor is a beast and everyone knows it, but he got taken to a decision by Babalu who got knocked out twice by Chuck Liddel so if you're going by win/loss records between companies, that doesn't stand up too well for Pride.

Secondly, Dana probably doesn't want Fedor for a few reasons. Firstly, he would beat Slyiva but also to make money for the UFC, he wants a Pride guy who could properly challenge the biggest name in the UFC at the minute, Chuck Liddel. I mean, I'd love to see Sylvia - Fedor but the Silva - Liddel just seems like such a better fight and would draw so much money and interest for the UFC and Pride also. 

Finally, if Pride's such a great company (I really enjoy Pride), send over their top light heavyweight and see what he can do against the UFCs. UFC sent over Liddel, now it's time for Pride to return the favour before talking about other fights.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

I disagree about the ring. I've seen to many pride fighters grab on to the be kept from being taken down and I don't care for the restart. I think it changes the direction of the fight.

Pt, wasn't labeling you, just throwing out the ufc vs. pride arguments that I read here. They make no sense, kind of like the Matt Hughes comment as most of his submissions or ref. stoppages have occurred in the middle of the cage. I am a homer for certain sports teams and think they are better than all others, I just don't think that way about mma orgs.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That's the point! Dana won't allow Pride to send over just any fighter. If that was the case, Pride would send over Fedor which would shut up the UFC and Dana White. Dana wants Silva because he use to fight in the UFC and was beat badly before he left to Pride, Dana thinks the same will happen. Liddell is Dana's *****/poster boy, who also happens to be in the same weight class as Silva, so Silva is the ideal fighter from Pride to fight in the UFC against Liddell.
> 
> Imagine if Rampage were still in Pride, Dana wouldn't want him in the UFC because he owned Liddell. Chuck did win in Pride before losing to Rampage, so you gotta give up to Chuck, he is good and that's why he is champion.
> 
> Everybody should watch UFC 1, they explain the purpose of the cage/octagon. In 1993, SEG wanted to bring in different fighters with different styles to fight under the same rules and crown one winner. The octagon was made because at that time, it didn't give any style of fighting or any fighter an advantage. The octagon was neutral ground. Fast forward to 2006, same scenario, fighters fight in the octagon but the difference is the octagon is not neutral anymore. Some fighters can take advantage of it now, some fighters have octagons in their gyms. I've seen fighters grab the cage with their hand or feet to give them a better position, that is an advantage. Just get rid of the octagon already, it's not cool anymore.*


exactley! it served a purpouse once, and was a huge gimmicky draw, but now it is nothing more than a weapon that can be used!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Hawkdomination said:


> I disagree about the ring. I've seen to many pride fighters grab on to the be kept from being taken down and I don't care for the restart. I think it changes the direction of the fight.


*I've seen too many UFC fighters hold on the cage to keep from being taken down and the refs do nothing. There are people on the outside of the ring, in Pride, that move the ropes so people would let go or take their foot off of it. Nothing happens in the octagon. :dunno: *


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I've seen too many UFC fighters hold on the cage to keep from being taken down and the refs do nothing. There are people on the outside of the ring, in Pride, that move the ropes so people would let go or take their foot off of it. Nothing happens in the octagon. :dunno: *


good point... in PRIDE, the refs are actively trying to provent stoppages and "mash-ups"... while in the UFC, the ref says; "no holding the fense". and what does that do? honestly... i think the only think the UFC needs, is to impliment yellow cards! i couldn't care less about the cage, except for the fact that it is specifically used by fighters because they know there is no way to punish them for it. even, and especially, the UFC champs, like Silvia, have constantly held the fense to pummel opponents, or used it to move themselves out of harms way... its insane, unprofessional, and an oversight that too many people forgive! 

in order for the UFC to be legitimate, i really think it needs a way to actually inforce the rules it claims to uphold!!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Just In..

UFC 65 

Dana White vs Mirko Cro Cop

Mirko better watch out for dana's powerfull mouth.. he may score some takedowns with the horrible points he brings up when actually questioned..


----------

